# Suppressors got the Ok



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Now that it is legal to hunt in Ohio with a suppressor, how would We go about getting one and becoming legal to hunt with it? Is there a link to the rules/laws?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, find a class 3 dealer and take a look at the selection. Find what you want and you pay for it, once paid for they put it in the safe and give you all the papaer work you need to fill out and send to the BATF along with a 200.00 check. There are a few ways you can go about getting one, a trust, send in your finger prints and cleo signature, or a LLC. Once you submit the paper work it would take 90 days up to 6 months to get the paperwork/approval back. Once you got the paper work back go to where you bought the suppressor and pick it up.

ADCO and Vances are the best places to look. if you buy from Vances they do not charge you a transfer fee. Alot of places will charge 50-100 bucks to transfer a class 3 item. Huntertown arms is a great can at a great price, gemtech is also good as well.

Ive got a huntertown arms kestrel 556 and their 22 guardian sitting waiting for paper work return.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Did Kasich actually sign it into law yet?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

He signed the bill Friday.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Back to the original question. First you need to decide what are the major features you want. Suppressor designs vary greatly. To give you an example one designed for an AR-15 doing rapid fire is built completely different than a suppressor built for precision. Different materials, baffle design, ect. For a hunting suppressor the most crucial factor to me is accuracy, then weight, then sound reduction. Your goals might be different and should be decided on before going shopping.

I suggest doing a lot of research on the web. Sites like silencer talk and sniper's hide are great resources.

Once you narrow it down go to the manufactures websites and see if they have a dealer in your area. He must also be in the same state. Your going to be making a few trips back and forth to the dealer so try finding one local. 

As stated before you also need to decide if you want to do a trust, LLC or individual. Pro's and con's to each.

Also a dealer shouldn't be charging a transfer for a suppressor if he sold it to you. I only charge if you buy it from someone else and I'm the transferring dealer. 

If you have anymore questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That's awesome. I've always wanted to get one but sounds like it's a little easier to do now. The whole six month wait thing still sucks, but that's life sometimes 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

isn't suppressor different then silencer, that does need a class 3


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

No they are the same thing. Anything that reduces the sound signature from a firearm is considered an NFA item ( Class 3 ).


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

My only plan is to put one on my M77 Ruger .22 mag for hunting only.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

What price range are you looking at ?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I dont really have a budget, i was waiting till it passed before moving forward. i havent bought myself anything firearm related in a while. im willing to pay what i need to to get quality equiptment and quality work. looks like i got some homework to do.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not researched this at all but are they for rifles only or can I get one for a slug gun?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well there is a suppressor for shotguns, but most are for rifles. 22lr up to 50cal. Alot of rifles are not set up suppressors and need turned/milled and threaded for a suppressors. Also the brand, type and such determine what thread needs to be put on the barrel. 

I like direct thread on suppressors because they do not require adapters or qd setups. Some guys like a heavy can others it doesnt matter. For me, weight wasnt a factor. My suppressor is going on the front of an 18", 1" thick stainless barrel, so 5-9oz wont even be noticeable to me, especially since its on a bi pod as well. 

Check on youtube, there is alot of videos and side by side comparisons of suppressors being fired.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

EZ check out Thunderbeast suppressor. I run the 22L on both a Savage Mkii TR and a Ruger 10/22.
Definitely not cheap but one of the best out there and their customer service is oustanding. Here's a pic of it mounted on the 10/22.








Here's a link to there site
https://thunderbeastarms.com
If you or anybody else wants to meet up at my range I'll be than happy to let you try one out on your gun (if it's threaded ) or shoot it on mine. Right now I have the 22L and a 223 P-2 both setup for 1/2 X 28 thread. I also have an older 30 BA on my 6.5X47L but that one isn't easily swapped between rifles. I'll be bringing in some other manufactures but not till spring.

If there is enough interest I'll check with the forum administrator and see if I can run a group buy.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I would just turn an adapter that fits onto the end of the barrel. On the other end of the adapter thread it to accept a oil filter. Then your style of suppresors would be endless. If you didnt like it you could try a different size for under 5 bucks. Just too many hoops to jump through for something that probably wont live up to your expectations. Yes they do help cut down noise but its not like the movies. These are for people who target shoot alot. I dont feel that they will will give any hunting advantage to the hunter.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The oil filter method is legal until you fire the weapon, after that it is a federal firearms violation. There is a couple companies that make the adapters for oil filters but you still have to get ATF aproval to use them. Other companies have gone around it and called it a solvent trap, as the oil filter is designed to catch solvent and cleaners when cleaning the gun, but the issue once again with them is that once you fire the gun thru it, it becomes a BATF violation.

They wont give much advantage to the hunter but would your rather be out in the woods and shoot a suppressed or non suppressed weapon? 22lr you can get as quiet as they are in the movies, subsonic ammo.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

TomC said:


> The oil filter method is legal until you fire the weapon, after that it is a federal firearms violation. There is a couple companies that make the adapters for oil filters but you still have to get ATF aproval to use them. Other companies have gone around it and called it a solvent trap, as the oil filter is designed to catch solvent and cleaners when cleaning the gun, but the issue once again with them is that once you fire the gun thru it, it becomes a BATF violation.
> 
> They wont give much advantage to the hunter but would your rather be out in the woods and shoot a suppressed or non suppressed weapon? 22lr you can get as quiet as they are in the movies, subsonic ammo.


And if i'm not mistake the actual oil filter at that point would have to be stamped and registered, so you would be able to just throw any ol' oil filter on whenever you wanted.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Well said Tom the ATF even has a stipulation called " intent to manufacture " which mean if you have the the parts to construct an NFA item you can be charged with a violation. Anyways here's some suppressor porn can't wait to quietly eleminate some woodchucks.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

ezbite said:


> Now that it is legal to hunt in Ohio with a suppressor, how would We go about getting one and becoming legal to hunt with it? Is there a link to the rules/laws?


It takes 90 days from the date the law was signed to become official. So we can't use them for hunting until March. Also with the passage of this law and news spreading quickly, you can expect much longer delays than 6 months. I would venture a guess of 8-10 months.

The law makes them shall issue, so your local police chief or sheriff is not supposed to deny anyone who qualifies to own one.

If anyone plans to hunt with one by next season, then right now is the time to buy. And that may be cutting it close.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Dan right now form 4's are running right at 4 months and seeing as Ohio examiner only handles OH,PA,IN and IL I really don't see that changing much although I really wish they would get the e-file system back up having the stamps for a trust back in under three months was nice.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

fishingful said:


> I have not researched this at all but are they for rifles only or can I get one for a slug gun?


I am not aware of any mainstream production suppressors that will allow you to use sabots. If you go smooth bore with a rifled slug you can probably do it. If you opted for a custom barrel where the suppressor is integral, you could probably use whatever you like but that would cost more than most guns.

Straight walled cartridge rifles are good to go if there is enough barrel exposed to cut the threads and clearance to attach the can.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Neo said:


> Dan right now form 4's are running right at 4 months and seeing as Ohio examiner only handles OH,PA,IN and IL I really don't see that changing much although I really wish they would get the e-file system back up having the stamps for a trust back in under three months was nice.


I use this: http://www.nfatracker.com/

It is showing Ohio suppressor applications just now being processed this month that were filed in July and August. That was before there was any sort of demand in Ohio.

It's a federal bureaucracy after all, so I expect my predictions to be very realistic. If we throw another couple hundred apps on the heap, 6 months will be a pipe dream.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

can somebody elaborate on the Shall issue statement?


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Byg said:


> can somebody elaborate on the Shall issue statement?


If you are legally allowed to own a suppressor, your local law enforcement agency leadership can no longer refuse to sign off on your application.

There were several police chiefs and a few sheriffs around the state that would refuse to provide the necessary signature required to complete the application process. This forced people to use a more expensive and troublesome approach by establishing trusts or creating incorporation's etc.

Those days are over. They must sign now if you meet the criteria to own one.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks buckeye Dan, that's why I asked.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't see a mad rush coming because this passed. One never knows. I'm glad I can run my suppressor on my AR for coyotes. Thing is too loud to touch off without hearing protection.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I don't expect that big of a push either, the process is expensive and supressors are only marginally useful of firearms commonly used for hunting most species in Ohio.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't get me wrong. I don't expect a mad rush either. If we reach a tenth of a percent of overall hunters using them, I'd be surprised. I do expect they will catch on eventually and we may have several tenths of a percent using them. If you can afford one, it doesn't make a lot of sense to not use one. "Afford" being the operative word. It's a long bothersome process that many people will likely avoid even if they can afford them as well.

You can keep an eye on the website I posted above and get an idea of process times and numbers filed.


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

Time to send off a few more Form One's. I'll be using my Ruger 77/44 integrally suppressed next year for deer (Have to pull off the nightvision off of it, and switch to a day scope). Glad I'll get to use a Texas hog gun on Ohio deer. I'm thinking a .50 cal suppressor so I can mount it up to a whole host of sub .50in rifles (45/70, 357, 44.etc).


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Call me ignorant(not stupid, just ignorant-there is a difference!) but from what little I know about this topic, I just don't see what all the hoopla is about. What exactly is the benefit of them? Personally for me if I'm deer hunting, one "boom, one deer" and done(usually)........ I'd prefer to hear other's shots-let's me know where(approximately) they are and if I should be "getting ready" for a possible shot of my own-or hitting the dirt (if really close)!?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Charlie, it will benefit all the people trespassing on other peoples property since no "kaboom"! Personally, when I hunt with a firearm, I like to hear it go off. If people don't like the noise-bow hunt? Maybe it's for people that have hearing issues?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Got my paperwork sent off the other day. I had it overnighted and sent with delivery conformation. Called the ATF a few days after that, and they told me they are running about 90 day turn around the tax stamp. So hopefully by summer time, ill have my Gemtech Trek to go play with.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

TomC said:


> Got my paperwork sent off the other day. I had it overnighted and sent with delivery conformation. Called the ATF a few days after that, and they told me they are running about 90 day turn around the tax stamp. So hopefully by summer time, ill have my Gemtech Trek to go play with.


What do you plan to hunt with It?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Coyote, varmints, deer in Indiana, hogs down south(not in ohio).


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I called the ATF today to check on my Form 4, for my suppressor(GEMTECH Trek) and they told it it got approved back on August 15th! I said, say what I haven't heard anything nor got anything in the mail. They said call the place where you got it, si im now sitting patiently waiting for Vances to open so I can call and find out what the heck is going on.


----------

